# 67 GTO Interior 219 Blue Windlace



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

According to Ames, the blue windlace is no longer available and they do not anticipate it coming back. I figured the 219 Blue interiors were pretty popular. Either way, I want to keep mine blue.

EDIT: I called Legendary and got the same response...No one is making the blue windlace.

I think you can try to dye/paint the available windlace, but I am trying to avoid that due to chipping paint or scuffing through to the underlying color. Anyone have a good alternate source for a close match in color? I'm not bent on keeping the exact texture...just need a suitable blue.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Sick467 said:


> According to Ames, the blue windlace is no longer available and they do not anticipate it coming back. I figured the 219 Blue interiors were pretty popular. Either way, I want to keep mine blue.
> 
> EDIT: I called Legendary and got the same response...No one is making the blue windlace.
> 
> I think you can try to dye/paint the available windlace, but I am trying to avoid that due to chipping paint or scuffing through to the underlying color. Anyone have a good alternate source for a close match in color? I'm not bent on keeping the exact texture...just need a suitable blue.



Just keep calling the various interior suppliers, one may have some. Try OPGI. You might be better buying the windlace in white, then dye that verus a darker color. I've read that some of these dyes hold real well. Might even take it to an automotive upholstery shop and see if they could dye it to match the blue.


----------



## goat671 (Apr 13, 2019)

I found out the same thing I was disappointed that it is no longer available I am changing from gold interior to turquoise. So I will be needing to paint/ dye something.


----------

